# Gesucht: beste CoH Mod



## PinKing (3. Februar 2009)

Es gibt unzählige Mods für Company of Heroes - welcher ist aber der _Beste_??

Kann jemand aus Erfahrung sprechen?? neue Einheiten, aufgebohrte Grafik - das wär mir recht... Am besten noch selbst (de-)installierend

Also, kennt jemand was Gutes??


----------



## hallihalli92 (3. Februar 2009)

Kenne jetzt nich alle Mods aber auf jeden empfhelenswert ist die Battle of the Bulge Mod. Klick


----------



## PinKing (3. Februar 2009)

Vielen Dank!!! genau soetwas hab ich gesucht!!!

Hat noch jemand nennenswerte Empfehlungen???


----------



## Floletni (3. Februar 2009)

Der Blitzkrieg-Mod. Endlich kann man Tiger und Königstiger bauen + viele weitere neue Einheiten. Am besten du guckst hier mal: "BLITZKRIEG MOD" >> v1.35 inkl. SP-Version << 19-12-2008


----------



## Oberboss (7. Februar 2009)

Also ich hab auch Battle of the Bulge. Das ist schon verdammt cool, wenn man den Königstiger nicht als Spezialeinheit rufen muss, sondern in der Panzerfabrik bauen kann. Kann ich nur weiterempfehlen.


----------



## Oberboss (8. Februar 2009)

Hab heute zusammen mit nem Kumpel die Mod Heeresgruppe Nord installiert. Ist zwar ein bisschen umständlich (man muss was im Zielpfad von n paar Verknüpfungen verändern), die Mod ist aber noch fetter als Battle of the Bulge. Man kann im Hauptquartier so ziemlich alle Panzer bauen (einschließlich Königstiger, Tiger und Sturmtiger und hat auch den Bergetiger). Bei der Infanterie hat man jetzt auch eine Riesenauswahl.
Allerdings gabs bei mir auf der Karte unschöne Grafikfehler. Das sollte aber niemanden abhalten, Heeresgruppe Nord selbst auszuprobieren.

http://www.eprison.de/files/177/4445


----------



## Firefighter45 (8. Februar 2009)

Ich denke der Blitzkrieg MOD ist mit der beste, Battle oft he Bulge ist ok, aber der Blitzkrieg MOD biete eine größere Vielfalt was Fahrzeuge und sonstige  Kriegshardware angeht.


----------



## hallihalli92 (8. Februar 2009)

Es kommt bald eine Ostfront Mod für CoH raus. Link Ich persönlich freue mich sehr darauf endlich einmal die Sowjets mit dem T34 etc. spielen zu können.


----------



## B4umkuch3n (11. Februar 2009)

der ostfront mod schaut recht gut aus werde ich wohl irgendwann auch mal anspielen


----------



## Portmann (5. März 2011)

So.^^
habe diese seite wohl einige zeit zu spät gefunden.D
diese links sind alle nicht mehr aktuell.
Botb_v2.7.exe hab ich, aber das was Floletni oben geschrieben hat kann ich nicht.^^
for allem ist das problem das ich gerade mal kleine patches usw. biss jetzt benutzt habe und daher
auch noch hilfe bräuchte.
denn ein freund von mir hats versucht und naja, alle einheiten waren nur noch als graue kästchen zu 
erkennen.
Daher hab ich mir mal gedacht das ich leute frage die mehr davon verstehen.

Danke für jede hilfe.^^
MFG: Portmann


----------



## böhser onkel (24. März 2011)

Blitzkrieg hab ich auch

Ist top


----------



## UnaBomba (20. Juni 2011)

Eastern Front Mod sollte man noch erwähnen.


----------



## Opheliac (21. Juni 2011)

Normandy 44 : European Theater
Und wenn Fertig: Strong Volition 1945


----------



## böhser onkel (23. Juni 2011)

Probier ich mal


----------



## johannes944 (24. Juni 2011)

Back to basic... der geilste mod...sehr!!! realistisch

also, wenn du pech hast is sherman für tiger 1-shot, also der tiger braucht ned wie im normalen zb 2 schwuss fürn jeep, die waffen reichweiten sind wesentlich höher, alles einfach realistischer...sau geil


----------



## Opheliac (24. Juni 2011)

Battle of Crete hatte ich noch vergessen. Ist Testweise gar nicht schlecht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wiley (11. Oktober 2011)

Bump 

Gibts auch Mods die mit der Single Player Kampagne laufen?Habe damals Blitzkrieg benutzt.
Allerdings sollen sie ja mit der aktuellsten Version die Kampagnen ausgegraut haben.

Irgendwelche Vorschläge?


----------

